# Canoeing query in the A-dacks



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Me and a friend are planning a canoe/fish/camp trip in the A-dax for september/october. Wer'e looking for a canoe trip on non motorboat lakes, light portage, and shore camping. prolly 4-5 days max. He's looking at Lowell Lake/Bog River? area. Any recs from those familiar with the area? For late Sept/early october, is a light sleeping bag sufficient? Prolly rated for about 30-40 degrees.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 13, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Me and a friend are planning a canoe/fish/camp trip in the A-dax for september/october. Wer'e looking for a canoe trip on non motorboat lakes, light portage, and shore camping. prolly 4-5 days max. He's looking at Lowell Lake/Bog River? area. Any recs from those familiar with the area? For late Sept/early october, is a light sleeping bag sufficient? Prolly rated for about 30-40 degrees.



Moe : The Bog  River  -Low's Lake region is roughly 75 miles SOUTH of me . While i've NOT done that specific piece of georgraphy myself --------- It can be very chilly /frost in the Northwestern  Dacks that time of year ( late Sept --early Oct . If it was me i go with something rated for sub frost conditions-- better safe than cold ----------------------Have fun .


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Moe : The Bog  River  -Low's Lake region is roughly 75 miles SOUTH of me . While i've NOT done that specific piece of georgraphy myself --------- It can be very chilly /frost in the Northwestern  Dacks that time of year ( late Sept --early Oct . If it was me i go with something rated for sub frost conditions-- better safe than cold ----------------------Have fun .



Thanks for the feed back. THe sleeping bag I have was one my bro used twice for LAX camp last summer and I inherited it. I'm gonna try it out before we go to see if it is warm enough, otherwise I'll get a warmer one. No idea what its rated for, just a guess cuz he used it for the summer.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 13, 2008)

A 30° bag is cutting it pretty close for that time of year; however, a new bag may not be necessary. Liners, which range from thin silk to almost fleece-like, can add anywhere from 5-20° of rating to a sleeping bag for a lot less cost. For borderline conditions like this, I'd be tempted to recommend such a solution, especially since you're not talking about camping up at some higher elevation, but rather staying down low.

If you think the bag's good for down to about freezing. If not, then aim for a nice, new 20° bag for those between-season nights.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> A 30° bag is cutting it pretty close for that time of year; however, a new bag may not be necessary. Liners, which range from thin silk to almost fleece-like, can add anywhere from 5-20° of rating to a sleeping bag for a lot less cost. For borderline conditions like this, I'd be tempted to recommend such a solution, especially since you're not talking about camping up at some higher elevation, but rather staying down low.
> 
> If you think the bag's good for down to about freezing. If not, then aim for a nice, new 20° bag for those between-season nights.



I was thinking along those lines. And I'm hot as a coal anyway, I usually need minimum coverage and I like to sleep in in the cold. This is the first camping trip I've done since HS, so I want to keep the expenditures to a minimum. Between the 2 of us we have most of the gear, and a few yard sales will cover things like a skillet and some other doodads. I still have some of my Army issued camping equipment form my scouting days. Mess kit, canteen, small cooking pot.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 14, 2008)

Assume you will have a decent pad underneath you.  A fleece liner & a 30 degree bag should be good provided you are on a therm-a-rest or foam pad.


----------



## Stache (Jul 16, 2008)

Forty years ago my dad took me on a three day trip on the Oswagatchie. Mostly flat but running water. Some shallows running fast with small rapids. Lean tos and good fishing. Of course nearly half a century later things may be different.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 16, 2008)

Currently, everything is on hold, my buddy called me last night and his wife just got some negative news from a mammogram and is getting a biopsy this morning. Thanks for the feedback, y'all.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2008)

Stache said:


> Forty years ago my dad took me on a three day trip on the Oswagatchie. Mostly flat but running water. Some shallows running fast with small rapids. Lean tos and good fishing. Couse nearly half a century later things may be different.



 Not much change really except in BLOWDOWN areas( from the 1995 Microburst storm system)  where there is so damn much twisted timber that u can get seriously lost . I had a friend our local HS BB coach who has fished and canoed that area for years-- always alone  and this particular time had  inadvertantly forgotten a compass or GPS . 

He wandered away from his camp site and got his ass lost . It took a  major rescue contingent two days they found him . He finally stumbled on the water course and followed a  streambed  after having wandered aimlessly for two days and nites in the maze of blowdown--scary .   He was severely bug bitten and dehydrated, but after a nite in the hospital on IVs  he was as fine and humbled -- BUT will NEVER go it ALONE again in the backwoods surroundinf the BIG O 

Ps It empties into the ST Lawrence near me and is a gentle canoe , kayaking  course


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

moe Ghoul said:


> currently, Everything Is On Hold, My Buddy Called Me Last Night And His Wife Just Got Some Negative News From A Mammogram And Is Getting A Biopsy This Morning. Thanks For The Feedback, Y'all.



++++++++++vibes+++++++++++


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Currently, everything is on hold, my buddy called me last night and his wife just got some negative news from a mammogram and is getting a biopsy this morning. Thanks for the feedback, y'all.



Thoughts and prayers for your friends Moe !


----------

